# when all else fails ?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I've been very sick for months. The doc put me on iodine supplements and this morhing I can't believe how much better I feel.
I wish I had a doc in the past who was this observant as it would have saved so much of my time and money.

You can read about iodine and female problems on the web, and why women now have so many problems related to iodine deficancy. It has changed my life.


----------

